# 9-5 [The Girlfriend Taught Me How to Fish!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*

My girlfriend, Jessica, & I decided to take our puppy & head to the beach today since we didn't have class. The weather was great & it was even a bit overcast for most of the trip, which we didn't complain about! I took along a surf rod & grabbed some fresh dead shrimp from Gulf Breeze & it stayed bowed up pretty much the entire trip. Unfortunately we couldn't find anything besides hardheads (but that's okay, because she was very proud of all of the ones she caught!), but we still had a great day playing with the puppy & catching some fish together. Next I'll be getting her on her first big redfish, so stay tuned! 

*Tally for the Day:*

*Me:* Some hardheads
*Jessica:* More hardheads than me!

*Tight lines everyone.*


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

The hardheads are thick now but at least you had fun. I've always wanted to take my dog to the beach, what beach are you going to that it's legal for dogs?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very Nice .


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What'd you do to her finger?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

yukondog said:


> The hardheads are thick now but at least you had fun. I've always wanted to take my dog to the beach, what beach are you going to that it's legal for dogs?


I wish I could say that the beach we took her to was legal! Honestly we always just go down way past Portofino to a spot with no people. We've never had any issues. Actually we had a beach patrol dude on an ATV drive right by us today & he didn't bother us.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> What'd you do to her finger?


Hahaha, she thought that was pretty funny. She was hoping no one would notice. 

She's pretty clumsy & sliced it at work a couple nights ago. This is why I do all the cooking.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> Hahaha, she thought that was pretty funny. She was hoping no one would notice.
> 
> She's pretty clumsy & sliced it at work a couple nights ago. This is why I do all the cooking.


Tell her not to sweat it.
Every fishing trip cost me a cut or two. It's impossible for me to come back without bleeding.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Tell her not to sweat it.
> Every fishing trip cost me a cut or two. It's impossible for me to come back without bleeding.


Guess we should all start a club together. I managed not to cut myself on anything today, but I did put a 3/0 Owner through my finger. Boy did that feel nice.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least no big goose egg brother!!! Glad she out did ya!!!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I think I would rather have the cut over the 3/0 any day.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

the best catch is a woman that loves dogs, fishing, and enjoys all that with you
so all in all ThaFish
Great catch


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Tail Chaser said:


> the best catch is a woman that loves dogs, fishing, and enjoys all that with you
> so all in all ThaFish
> Great catch


Oh she is a keeper for sure! I appreciate it man.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

yukondog said:


> I think I would rather have the cut over the 3/0 any day.


Luckily the barb wasn't in, so it was relatively painless!


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

ThaFish said:


> I wish I could say that the beach we took her to was legal! Honestly we always just go down way past Portofino to a spot with no people. We've never had any issues. Actually we had a beach patrol dude on an ATV drive right by us today & he didn't bother us.


As much as I hate to bend the rules, I'll often do the same with my dog. Usually I try to get next to the dog beach past Portofino if it isn't too crowded. I haven't had any issues, and I see other people do the same. I did run into a guy who said there was someone ticketing people with dogs, but it was during a busy weekend several years ago.

Honestly, it sucks not being able to take our dogs to the beach, but I get it. One trip to either of the dog beaches and you'll understand the reason...dog crap everywhere.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Sounds like you all are having fun. Enjoy it my friend. Good looking pup.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ifish911 said:


> Sounds like you all are having fun. Enjoy it my friend. Good looking pup.


Appreciate it man! She's almost 8 months old now. She is a pit bull/labrador mix & has turned out to be just a bit of a handful, but a great dog for the most part. We love her! Also, Buddy, please shoot met a text at your earliest convenience! My old phone got destroyed & I lost all of my contacts. Would love to talk with you & do some catching up sometime soon when I get a chance!


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice report


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

RandyGuy said:


> Nice report


Thanks bud, wish I had more reports to post, but classes & work have taken my fishing time from 5 days a week to 0 days a week.


----------

